# Help with right or left foot bindings



## gera229 (Dec 5, 2008)

Are there bindings that are interchangeable and are both for the right and the left foot?
I can't tell with mines they look the same either way. I tried fitting both boots and they seem to fit right on both bindings.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Buckles go to the outside. Look on the bottom of the binding, they might be marked left and right.


----------



## gera229 (Dec 5, 2008)

Actually i bought it goofy, I need to turn them to normal. And it looks it their interchangeable. Im asking if there's such thing.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

old bindings maybe.... if you look at the bottom of the base and theres a RIGHT or LEFT stamped in it... those words would be significant.


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

Bindings aren't made for a goofy or regular stance... If you want to switch your stance just flip your board 180 underneath your bindings and make sure your buckles stay on the outside.


----------



## gera229 (Dec 5, 2008)

Jeklund said:


> Bindings aren't made for a goofy or regular stance... If you want to switch your stance just flip your board 180 underneath your bindings and make sure your buckles stay on the outside.


The thing is, if you flip the board 180 then the tail will become the head, which isn't correct cuz the head is supposed to be thinner. As well as the footpad will be in front instead of the back.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

gera229 said:


> The thing is, if you flip the board 180 then the tail will become the head, which isn't correct cuz the head is supposed to be thinner. As well as the footpad will be in front instead of the back.


There are still some directional boards out there, that is true. But it doesn't matter, if he goes from goofy to regular he will be riding the other direction so of course he should flip the board. What am I missing here? 

Binding marked "right" goes on the right foot. If goofy then that binding is mounted facing the nose, if regular to the back.


If the bindings are exactly the same front then it doesn't matter, you could just mount the buckles as you wish. What type of bindings are they?

Buckles go to the outside, as has been said. So facing towards the nose on the front one, and towards the tail on the back one.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

gera229 said:


> Actually i bought it goofy, I need to turn them to normal. And it looks it their interchangeable. Im asking if there's such thing.


Remove the bindings from the board and remount them with the left binding near the nose of the board and the right binding near the tail, keeping the buckles to the outside. .


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Unbelievable...

Unless your board is a total twin-tip, it _does_ make a difference which end is pointing forward. It's pointing forward when the graphics are right-side up. To go from goofy to regular or the other way, you have to do this: 1) remove bindings from board, 2) rotate them 180 degrees, i.e. if they were pointing to the right point them to the left, and 3) swap them so that the one that was on the front is now in the back.

You can't just loosen them and rotate them 180 degrees because then the buckles will be on the inside and that's bad. The reason that's bad (among possibly other reasons) is that when you're on the lift and your board is dangling from one foot, if the buckles are on the inside the weight of the board is torquing directly on the buckles and they will loosen and possibly eventually round the teeth of the straps. I know because I tried it, because I thought it would make sense to have the buckles on the inside to make them easier to reach.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I feel dumber for having read this thread. Thanks. LOL


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

ev13wt and Donutz did a better job of explaining the whole process then I did, I was just trying to simplify the whole process but ended up confusing you more. The process isn't that hard but if your really having trouble with it or not comfortable doing it take your board to a shop and pay them the $10 bucks or whatever they charge to do it.


----------



## gera229 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the answers. I will do as said.


Edit: I took them off, nothing said on the bottom, so I suppose their interchangeable.

The brand name I think is Universal.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

-hey as long as everyone brain is frying and smokin I'm happy. 

xD


----------

